# Round 2- beasting it with Deca/test



## NeoPT (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey all!

Haven't been on the forums much since my first cycle, but I wanted to document this journey with you all. My last cycle consisted of a standard 500/week test e cycle in which I gained 20-22 pounds and kept 15 of it after Pct was all said and done. I responded VERY well to the compound; so much so that I was constantly asked if I was going to compete. I have a couple former bodybuilders helping me out, who will also be assisting with my prep. Strength was also maintained and I did everything in my power to keep all gains. Blood work came back great 1 month out from PCT so I am hopping back on in hopes of doing a bodybuilding competition in late 2014. The standard time on= time off+pct is great, but I plan to do photo shoots and video training next year as well, so I shall risk a fraction of my Hpta in order to keep as much muscle as possible. My test was actually higher AFTER pct so I was fully recovered and then some.  BUT, I will be doing pct and taking at least 1-2 months off after that as well depending on when/if I pick a show.

*The cycle*

*Weeks 1-12* 600mg Deca/week
*Weeks 1-14* 600mg Test E/week
*Weeks 2-14* 1mg caber/week
*Weeks 1-16-17* 6.25mg ed Exemestane

I've been "blasting and cruising" the peptides for 3 months now. How does that work? Well I have 2 week periods well I'll double dose the ghrp-6 and keep the Modgrf the same. Standard dosing for me is 100mcg ea- 3x/day. I attribute a lot of the muscle maintenance during pct to this, Peptides have been amazing for me. Anyways, the goal here is to build that ****ing foundation even more! No cutting here, so calories will be at an all time high in hopes of reaching 215 lbs and 600lb deadlifts.

Let the good times roll baby :32 (3):


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 12, 2013)

Did 1.2cc of each compound today, so added 50mg deca just to start things off a tad higher. Was going to front load everything but I really don't want to push 4.4cc in one day. Split up the inj into 3 sites- Left quad, right quad and right ventro. For me, quads are money, they can take the most cc's and pip is minimal compared to all the other sites. Weird right?! Anyways, GOD DAMN it feels good to be back on. Only been 2 months but it feels like years lol. 

Also, Most of my supplement regime is geared towards cholesterol maintenance. During AAS use HDL will most likely suffer. I know mine did during just test, but I also lowered my HDL through using TOO much AI's imo. I know exemestane has little effect on lipid profiles, but one during my pct I accidently used 50mg Aromasin instead of clomid. I know, i know, dumb as hell. Also, I feel like very little Ai's are needed through out pct. My estrogen was definitely kept too low, and I feel like my gains could have been a tad better had i cut back on the sin about 5-10%. Anyways, I take NAC, red yeast rice, Resveratrol, co q-10, Saw palmetto complex, Flax seed oil, Niacin, garlic pills, and will most likely be running Tadalafil through out as well for the minor bp reductions and prostate help(Just incase). Plus I like to think i'm a pornstar in the bedroom. BOOM!


----------



## Jada (Dec 12, 2013)

Sup neo, on my insight I  say u should increase test a bit more just incase  so u wont have libido issues. Also u should do 14 weeks of deca and 18 weeks of test which in my experience it gives u enough time with deca.  Deca takes a while to kick in and 12 weeks for me isnt enough. Also u need to run test 4 weeks more than deca givin it time to clear from ur system before u go into pct mode. Which if u dont u can still have deca still in the system and can result in PP issues. I recommend for u to get ur hands on hcg. I shut down hard on deca by the 3rd week. Hcg worked like a charm. I would never again run a cycle without havin it.


----------



## chrisotpherm (Dec 12, 2013)

Great advice^^^^  caber is a great weapon too.


----------



## Azog (Dec 12, 2013)

Jada said:


> Sup neo, on my insight I  say u should increase test a bit more just incase  so u wont have libido issues. Also u should do 14 weeks of deca and 18 weeks of test which in my experience it gives u enough time with deca.  Deca takes a while to kick in and 12 weeks for me isnt enough. Also u need to run test 4 weeks more than deca givin it time to clear from ur system before u go into pct mode. Which if u dont u can still have deca still in the system and can result in PP issues. I recommend for u to get ur hands on hcg. I shut down hard on deca by the 3rd week. Hcg worked like a charm. I would never again run a cycle without havin it.



Just to play the role of naysayer, I ran 500mg of NPP with 180mg of Test and had no libido issues. For me personally, as long as my E2 is in check and I run caber, I am good to go!


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 12, 2013)

Jada said:


> Sup neo, on my insight I  say u should increase test a bit more just incase  so u wont have libido issues. Also u should do 14 weeks of deca and 18 weeks of test which in my experience it gives u enough time with deca.  Deca takes a while to kick in and 12 weeks for me isnt enough. Also u need to run test 4 weeks more than deca givin it time to clear from ur system before u go into pct mode. Which if u dont u can still have deca still in the system and can result in PP issues. I recommend for u to get ur hands on hcg. I shut down hard on deca by the 3rd week. Hcg worked like a charm. I would never again run a cycle without havin it.



Hey Jada! Thanks for the help, as far as the length goes, I really dont want to go above 16 weeks as I will probably be doing a lengthy and harsh precontest cycle as well, what kind of experience did you have with the deca in your system, and you feel like it took a whole 6 weeks to get it out of your system? Oh and I forgot to mention, I will be running hcg the last month, with the last week being 500hcg everyday. I feel like that was one of the main reasons my test was so much higher when I finished pct, it was GREAT!


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 12, 2013)

Azog said:


> Just to play the role of naysayer, I ran 500mg of NPP with 180mg of Test and had no libido issues. For me personally, as long as my E2 is in check and I run caber, I am good to go!



as far as length goes, since jada thinks I should do 14/18 weeks, what do you feel was a good length as far as test/deca goes? Although I'm guessing you are on trt though


----------



## Jada (Dec 12, 2013)

Azog said:


> Just to play the role of naysayer, I ran 500mg of NPP with 180mg of Test and had no libido issues. For me personally, as long as my E2 is in check and I run caber, I am good to go!



Very true, some people can run deca higher with no problem,  its just a case of gettin to know what works for u. But in his case I rather have him try it with higher test just so he can be on the safe side and plus get to know how his body reacts


----------



## Jada (Dec 12, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> as far as length goes, since jada thinks I should do 14/18 weeks, what do you feel was a good length as far as test/deca goes? Although I'm guessing you are on trt though



That was my length for the my second cycle(deca and test)  as far as trt im not on that yet.  I just do pct and take time off.


----------



## Azog (Dec 12, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> as far as length goes, since jada thinks I should do 14/18 weeks, what do you feel was a good length as far as test/deca goes? Although I'm guessing you are on trt though



I would run TPP and NPP at whatever dose YOU like for something like 12-16 weeks om the NPP and a week longer on the test. I like fast esters...who the **** likes waiting?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 12, 2013)

Deca 14 weeks minimum. I'd run it 18 personally. And test 3 weeks longer should be suffice. And trust me you'll want hcg. Pct from deca will have you watching The Notebook eating Bon bons with a empty box of Kleenex next to you in no time. And don't expect your numbers to be as high after this pct either. Honestly, if you're serious about competing, you should probably consider cruising after this cycle and then doing your contest prep cycle. Then pct if you decide the contest life isn't for you. And trust me, it is a life and will consume you. People don't realize it until you actually do one.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 12, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Deca 14 weeks minimum. I'd run it 18 personally. And test 3 weeks longer should be suffice. And trust me you'll want hcg. Pct from deca will have you watching The Notebook eating Bon bons with a empty box of Kleenex next to you in no time. And don't expect your numbers to be as high after this pct either. Honestly, if you're serious about competing, you should probably consider cruising after this cycle and then doing your contest prep cycle. Then pct if you decide the contest life isn't for you. And trust me, it is a life and will consume you. People don't realize it until you actually do one.



Definitely a good idea to go with HCG as Colt said, it's one of the most suppressive compounds out there and the HCG will certainly help with an easier/quicker recovery.


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! I appreciate all the input, definitely helpful. Like I said, I will be doing HCG one month out from pct, and blasting it 7 days in a row, with 3 days of nothing right before pct starts. 

So the general consensus is deca for 14 weeks, I'll certainly consider that, as it seems it will take a long time to get the full effects. Deca 1-14 and test 1-16 should suffice? Then start pct on week 19.



First workout today while on the dark side, I am PUMPED! AAS just gives me a huge placebo boost since I know how fast I am going to recover. 2 plates on flat bench was lighter than ever, also got the Hundreds on incline db press for a good 6. Pip is starting to set in a little, nothin crazy though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 12, 2013)

Be careful blasting HCG. It can cause intra-testicular E2 to rise which cannot be treated with adex or aromasin and also only so much HCG can be metabolized by the body. My preference would be to run it on cycle at 250iu twice weekly for the duration of the cycle and to be stopped a few days prior to beginning pct. It can be pinned in the same injection as your gear if it makes it easier for you.


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 12, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Be careful blasting HCG. It can cause intra-testicular E2 to rise which cannot be treated with adex or aromasin and also only so much HCG can be metabolized by the body. My preference would be to run it on cycle at 250iu twice weekly for the duration of the cycle and to be stopped a few days prior to beginning pct. It can be pinned in the same injection as your gear if it makes it easier for you.



Interesting, I didn't know that. so you go through a good 10-15000 iu during cycle to maintain your natural production every time?

Subcutaneous injections are no biggie, after 3 pins per day of peptides, its just a daily ritual now lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 12, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that. so you go through a good 10-15000 iu during cycle to maintain your natural production every time?
> 
> Subcutaneous injections are no biggie, after 3 pins per day of peptides, its just a daily ritual now lol



Yea, 500iu per week so a 10wk cycle would be 5000iu and 20wk cycle would be 10,000iu. HCG is a cheap insurance policy to take out IMO. Considering the cost of the cycle and what's a little more money to help ensure a better smoother recovery? Plus it also serves other purposes as well.


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 12, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Yea, 500iu per week so a 10wk cycle would be 5000iu and 20wk cycle would be 10,000iu. HCG is a cheap insurance policy to take out IMO. Considering the cost of the cycle and what's a little more money to help ensure a better smoother recovery? Plus it also serves other purposes as well.



Cool well I'll definitely consider throwing hcg in a little longer. From my last cycle, 500iu/week the last month got my boys huge in no time, and the blast before pct actually got me stronger during that phase as well. Maybe i'll throw in an extra month of the hcg for this one, since Deca seems to be an asshole as far as recovery goes. Thx Dr. D


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 14, 2013)

Seemed to have slightly higher libido today. Feeling beastly. Long esters take a long time to get the full benefits but I still feel like effects/gains can come far sooner. I noticed this in my last cycle as well- By day 8-10 I'm definitely gonna be noticing shit going down! 

I'm 5'8 and my highest weight ever was 194(full abs), 200 here we come. Pre cycle PM weight was 187.5-190. Tonight 2 hours after my meal, 192.


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 14, 2013)

2nd pinns today. Decided to do an extra 125mg test cus I'm an impatient asshole lol. I really need to throw in some fast esters or orals next time around. Split up left ventro, lg and rg.


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 18, 2013)

6 days in now and my gf said my balls already feel smaller, greaaat lol. I thought it was mainly because the room was a little chilly but whatever. 

Just checked in at 193.2, headin up quickly but i've also been eating shitty too. 

Strength is already going up a little. 8 rep max with side laterals was 45's x 8, got 14 yesterday lol. Also, libido has been increased since day 4. Its gonna be a fun ride :32 (3):


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 20, 2013)

Tried pinning chest for the first time today, bad idea to do the day before chest day though lol. Strength is high, getting the ole' "you're getting bigger man!" stuff, which strokes that ego of course lol. 

slightly increased Exemestane as I noticed slightly tingly nips, I am sensitive to the effect of higher estrogen unfortunately.


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 20, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Tried pinning chest for the first time today, bad idea to do the day before chest day though lol. Strength is high, getting the ole' "you're getting bigger man!" stuff, which strokes that ego of course lol.
> 
> slightly increased Exemestane as I noticed slightly tingly nips, I am sensitive to the effect of higher estrogen unfortunately.



Haha that chest pip. Im an expert in that. Try to pin chest as far away from chest day as possible.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 20, 2013)

I would run this cycle up in 16-20wks test deca size usually dnt come till wk 10.. actual muscle size not dbol water size which ur feeling now.. imo stuff gets good around 10-12wks in.. def a plus to run hcg..


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 20, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Haha that chest pip. Im an expert in that. Try to pin chest as far away from chest day as possible.


Ya haha huge mistake, now I know.



jyoung8j said:


> I would run this cycle up in 16-20wks test deca size usually dnt come till wk 10.. actual muscle size not dbol water size which ur feeling now.. imo stuff gets good around 10-12wks in.. def a plus to run hcg..


I was thinking 14 weeks deca and 16 weeks of test, i feel like by week 19 I would be able to start pct,what do you think? Hcg will be ran the final month before pct. My last hcg run went amazing, i did 250iu 2x/week(for 3 weeks), then 500iu ED for a week- ending 3 days before clomid/nolva. Actually had a lot of gains during this time period, and my test was 690 1 month after pct. (it was 400 before I cycled)


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 23, 2013)

Strength starting to increase a lot, skin is more oily forsure. Arms were so pumped on arm day that my girlfriend literally commented that my skin looks like it is about to rip 
Recovery has been amazing due to the aas and peptides. Deadlifted 5 plates easily as well, which was certainly difficult a month ago. Also, deca's beloved joint effects are nothing short of comfortable. I love high volume, building up to some super heavy weight... so my joint's can certainly ache sometimes. So far my aches have been close to non existent, my joints just feel more lubed up and ready to go *you dirty minded person*

I may get some hgh to run alongside everything else, and maybe just do the peptides 1-2x/day on top of it. I really want to make sure I have hgh during this pct to keep as much as possible. With the double dosing of current peptides I have experienced all of the classic side effects of hgh, but minimally, my guess (and what I have read, including some studies) is that I am probably getting the equivalent to 3ius. But I still feel like hgh itself would offer far more benefits. I'll keep you guys posted. 

Also, due to my profession(personal trainer) and location, I won't be able to post progress pictures. I am fairly known in my area and my tattoos are certainly recognizable. sorry lol


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 28, 2013)

Been battling a gnarly flu, so training/eating havent been nearly where I'd like them to be. Fortunately I've been able to down enough food to maintain my weight while I recovered.

The holidays were an awkward one, as I saw a lot of family I had not seen in a while. All of which asked me the dreaded "Are you on the juice?" question. Hell, I even had a 9 year old blatantly ask me that in front of the in-laws... talk about awkward lol. Size is definitely starting to come, weight is now around 194-195. At 5'8 i'm really starting to fill out and its great! I think the juice questions are so common because most of my friends/family saw me at about 170 pounds. So far, the steroid questions have really been bugging me though. Even during training, people will interrupt my workout and ask me that right off the bat. To me, its rude. It's like, can I ask girls what kind of birth control they are on? Or walk up to fat people and say "Damn, what kinda food are you eating now days?". Acquiring more patience daily.


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 1, 2014)

Weight is still hanging around 192, not quite 100% yet from the previous flu. Although I still beasted quads today! Squatted 315 x 10, 365 x 5 and 405 x 2. Then went on to max out hax squat machine and almost maxed quad extension, and kept everything above 10 reps. Overall volume is easily increasing and my ability to bounce back after the set is increasing before my eyes.

Effects so far: Increased strength, increased muscularity, oily skin, increased libido, decreased recovery time, slightly increased aggression. Measurements comparing now and my last cycle to come soon.

*Also I'm contemplating throwing in var and gh, BUT with the var, I really don't want to affect my lipids when I'm not even cutting for anything. So I think I'll hold off on the var for a bit. I am cycling off peptides for now, as all of the noticeable effects have subsided, I'm assuming my body is adapted to the peptide, so I will take a week or so off, and then hit the peptides hard again.


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 6, 2014)

This week things are really starting to ramp up! I am doing weights I havent even tried and for high reps, muscles are harder/fuller, workouts are insanely good. Managed to shoulder press 2 plates for 6 on the smith- 185 was the highest i've gone previously  Aggression is certainly increasing (by nature thats always been a struggle though). 

I had to increase exemestane as 6.25mg certainly isnt enough. I'm currently doing 8-10mg per day. Cialis has certainly kept prostate problems at bay this time as well which is great. 

I'll be getting bloodwork done at about 2 months in, which will dictate my future AAS use- If I cannot keep my HDL above 25 with test/deca then I will drastically reduce aas use and have much longer off time. Time will tell- so far everything is beastly :32 (17):


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 6, 2014)

Great log & congrats on the PR!


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks brother! These pr's just keep comin, guess thats the perks of beast training, good food and 1200mgs


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok I have measurements 1 month in!

My last measurements were 1 month into my last cycle, so that should serve as a decent reference.

8/9/13-180lbs ...               1/9/14 194 lbs
Arms- 15.6.....                     16.5
Shoulders- 48...                 49.5
Chest- 40.5....                   43.25!
Waist- 33......                       34.25
Thigh- 24.25...                  25.25
Calves- 14.9...                   15.25(Finally!)


So I managed to put on a good inch on pretty much every measurement since this time last cycle. The chest is what was really astonishing, I've just added a lot of width/thickness overall especially in my lats/chest. Calves have really been a major focus of mine, so I'm glad that has paid off. If I had to pinpoint what exactly was the cause between me coming off and still managing to maintain a lot and grow into my next cycle was a few things- 1. hcg and proper pct 2. training was hardcore, I feel like a lot of people let coming off **** with their head, they know they are going to get weaker so they use lighter weights and psyche them self out. I told myself I was going to get stronger after pct, and I did. If I squatted 370 for 2, then I was damn sure going to get one, and make number 2 happen. If I benched 3 plates with ease, then I was gonna amp myself and get in the zone and make sure I get that mother****er up. Less volume/weight will reduce muscle mass overtime, so I feel like its imperative to keep testing your body (With rest being a factor too of course). Mentality has a major part to play there imo. Cheers :32 (1):


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 12, 2014)

Good job bud, those r some pretty impressive gains. You got a a great attitude bro and continue with that never say never positive mindset.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2014)

how are u liking the gear?


----------



## Popeye (Jan 12, 2014)

NeoPT said:


> If I squatted 370 for 2, then I was damn sure going to get one, and make number 2 happen.



All I could think of is this video after reading that sentence...lol


----------



## Jada (Jan 12, 2014)

Great job neo, made some gainz . Next time I run Deca again I'll go 600mg.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice gains and good mindset, Neo!


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks bros, appreciate it. Still got 3 months or so left of gains!



Brother Bundy said:


> how are u liking the gear?


Good! Although I've noticed the Deca gives a little more pip possibly, its been smooth sailing overall!



Popeye said:


> All I could think of is this video after reading that sentence...lol



Hahaha, good reference :32 (20):


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 14, 2014)

Just over 5 weeks in now and Pumps/strength are COMPLETELY ramped up now. Week 5 has been a huge increase in just about everything, including aromatization unfortunately.

I've been at 7.5mg exemestane which is not sufficient any longer. I'll need to bump it to 10/day, and hopefully that will keep things in check. I'll be getting bloods in about 2 weeks.

Blasted quads today and the pumps were debilitating! Quad extensions at the end made climbing up the stairs brutal! Box squatted 365 x 6 no problem (315 x 6 somewhat difficult 6 weeks ago). Shits going down bros..


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 15, 2014)

Neo---good for you....keep up the great work!!!


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 20, 2014)

Everything is ****ing exploding now! haha strength is phenomenal. I've had to throw in a lot more drop sets/supersets just to feel fatigued. Seated Db laterals, my max pre cycle was 45s x 8, today I did SEATED 50's for 10. Also behind the neck presses, premax was 115 x 8, got 135 x 16. Acne is starting to pop up in certain places but I feel like upping exemestane controlled the situation. 

Also, I did a slight recomp this past week, decreased the calories, stopped most junk food etc, upped the cardio(some HIIT and some traditional cardio)and I leaned out super quick. I'm truly a hard gainer, but fortunately I can shed bodyfat just by looking at a treadmill. Now the hard stuff begins, stuffing my face to gain lbm. Weight is currently hanging around 193, back to bulk mode, 200 with abs, here we come!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2014)

take your time and the gains will come..200 with abs is a good weight


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 28, 2014)

Been a while since I've updated, PR's have been broken left and right!

I hit 515 on my Deadlift, which was huge for me, I was stuck at 495 for a long time and blasted through it. I also squatted 405 for 5, at the beginning I was only at 2 reps(a very difficult 2 reps). On top of that I've cleaned up my diet and lost about 5 pounds, but am still bigger and stronger than ever. Striations are starting to show much more, but I definitely want to put on more mass, so I'm going to try and add some more calories. With my metabolism and overall genetics, I feel like eating super clean just flat out isn't good for my progress. I am fuller, stronger and still maintain a low bodyfat with my cheat meals, so I will still be throwing in my cheats frequently. 

Gyno flared up a bit, I'm going to stay at 12.5mg aromasin for the remainder of the cycle. 

Tomorrow will be my 15th shot, so I'm almost 2 months in and so far I'm definitely pleased. I'll be starting hcg next week all the way up until pct. Currently hanging around 190 and very lean. So if I can reach 200 at a semi lean state that would be good. Blastin this shit!


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 29, 2014)

Good log neo, you are killing it man....keep it up!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 29, 2014)

You are rippin' shit up, Brother!


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 7, 2014)

Bloods are in! And theres a few things a little off.

-HDL CHolesterol is 22- it was 36 pre cycle, so I'm a little unhappy about that. I am currently taking everything but niacin, which I will start this week. BUT ALL other lipids including triglycerides are in the low normal ranges.

-IGF was 167... I am doing 6-7 days a week of peptides 3x/day, Although I took off one day(The day before bloods were drawn)... But I was still expecting higher igf levels, so thats disappointing to say the least. ALthough I have seen great results from peptides, I dont know what the deal is there.

- Estrogen was 90- I guess 12.5mg aromasin from GWP isn't enough... I have noticed some slightly puffy nipples but nothing crazy. I'll bump it to .6-.7ml. 


Other than that Free and Serum test was off the charts. I'm pleased with my results so far, mass and strength are waaay higher, and I'm getting leaner at the same time. The HDL is the most worrisome, as every time I am on AAS it seems to drop regardless of what I do. That said, thats why TIME OFF is important, I will be taking at least 3-4 months off after this in order to increase my HDL and give my body a break. 7 more weeks in this bitch though- lets do this!


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 7, 2014)

I WANT PICS!!!!! 
Great job with the log Neo......


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 7, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> I WANT PICS!!!!!
> Great job with the log Neo......



I'll try to work on some! I was always hesitant with pics on this board because I am a prominent personal trainer, and I feel like my physique and tattoos are very recognizable. At this point in my career I have to error on the side of caution lol.


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 10, 2014)

Finally broke 200lbs last night! Although it was temporary, I have been trying to reach 200 for years. And I'm still pretty lean and vascular everywhere. Strength is still increasing, I feel like I missed out on a lot of growth with my estrogen being that high though. 

Right nipple is very sore, so since I am trying 25mg Aromasin per day and will be doing 40mg nova for the next couple days. I have noticed a raised lump right next to my nipple as well- where the soreness is. I have letro but I'd like to see if the increased Aromasin/nolva will clear it up. Gyno issues suck ass!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the milestone, Mate! Hope the stane takes care of the gyno, but smart move having Letro on hand in case its needed.


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 10, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Congrats on the milestone, Mate! Hope the stane takes care of the gyno, but smart move having Letro on hand in case its needed.



Thanks bro! Every time I hit a milestone I just add another 10 pounds to my goal lol. 

I can't believe that 6.25mg exemestane was sufficient in my first cycle- but 25 is needed for just 600mg deca added. Sucks havin puffy nips! lol


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 11, 2014)

9.5 weeks in and strength, mass and bodyfat reduction are in FULL SWING. I wish I could post my progress pictures, as I have gotten 2-3 clients since I posted my progress alone(on my websites). This cycle, as controversial as it may sound, has definitely added to business. Unfortunately, bodybuilding helps personal trainers a huge amount. "If hes that big, hes gotta know what hes doing" etc. 

Anyways  I started this cycle barely being able to squat 4 plates. I GOT 6 REPS WITH THAT BITCH! plus a dropset to 2 plates for 10 reps. I've maxed the leg press, hack squat, dumbbells and stacked the lat pulldown for 5 reps. Pre- exhaust has been a major tool I have been using to give my joints a bit of a break. But I'm loving this strength, I'll need to add a shit ton more calories to break 205lbs though.

I got some var, but I've decided to stray away from orals unless I get a photoshoot or contest booked. Longevity is important.


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 13, 2014)

****in' gyno is really acting up now. I've been at 37.5mg Aromasin and 40 mg nolva for about 3 days with no reduction in sides except it's slightly less painful but larger in size. I started .5mg letro today and will run for maybe the next 2-3 days untill Nolva has a bit more time to do its thing. After which I will be staying on 25mg/day Exemestane for the remainder of the cycle and 20mg nolva. I definitely don't want to run the letro longer than 2-3 days, any input?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Go to privatemdlabs.com and order the female hormone panel. It's about $59 (can find 10% off online coupons) and if. You can spare the money add on a sensitive assay estradiol test. At checkout select the male reference ranges. Best thing you can do is get blood work to see what we're working with. If it is gyno you need to get estradiol in check and get on a SERM like nolva or raloxifene to prevent it from progressing but blood work is important to see how you're managing your estradiol levels.


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 13, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Go to privatemdlabs.com and order the female hormone panel. It's about $59 (can find 10% off online coupons) and if. You can spare the money add on a sensitive assay estradiol test. At checkout select the male reference ranges. Best thing you can do is get blood work to see what we're working with. If it is gyno you need to get estradiol in check and get on a SERM like nolva or raloxifene to prevent it from progressing but blood work is important to see how you're managing your estradiol levels.



Hey Doc I had bloodwork done last week (Its on page 3). My estrogen was 90. I've started nolva 40/day and went from 12.5/day exemestane to 37.5mg(starting 3 days ago). I believe hcg last week certainly exacerbated the issue. 

today I took .5mg letro, hoping the nolva will start working soon, strange that it hasnt after 3 days as today is the worst it has ever been.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2014)

Just asking here but you sure your AI is legit?


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 13, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Just asking here but you sure your AI is legit?



I use GWP for everything. Last cycle's bloods were great, and the exemestane was very strong. But maybe this batch blows, 37.5mg for 3 days should have estrogen pretty low I would think...


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2014)

That's what troubles me with these peptide research sites. It's always a coin toss with these liquid AI's one batch works great then the next not so much. Underdosed, overdosed, bunk. Me and others have had this happen to us before. Can't go wrong with pharma grade AI's. I've learned that if I'm gonna go  with these research labs I'm ordering from two different sites as backup.


----------



## don draco (Feb 13, 2014)

Seeker said:


> That's what troubles me with these peptide research sites. It's always a coin toss with these liquid AI's one batch works great then the next not so much. Underdosed, overdosed, bunk. Me and others have had this happen to us before. Can't go wrong with pharma grade AI's. I've learned that if I'm gonna go  with these research labs I'm ordering from two different sites as backup.



This.  You can never be sure about liquid AI's.  They are much cheaper overall, but it's really hit or miss w/ most research chem sites.  I always keep research chems & HG AIs on hand.. I'll use up the liquid AI's first, so if I have any problems (bunk/underdosed), I can switch over to the HG AI immediately.


Great log, by the way.  Sounds like you've made some great progress Neo


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 13, 2014)

Great news, the nolva and/or letro is working(I think the letro played the biggest role). My unbiased eye, my girlfriend, says there was a drastic improvement today compared to yesterday. The lump has shrinken and my nipple is about 30-40% less puffy. There is far less tissue build up and it seems less inflamed as well. I noticed I was ****ing with it, which also caused a dramatic increase in size. I also actually noticed my body losing water, I can see WAY more striations, chest workout today was actually pretty crazy to see. Looking in the mirror was hard to stray away from lol. Strength was still phenomenal and energy is still 100%.

This has been a great learning experience so far, regardless of the amount of stress and anxiety, i've taken a lot from these mistakes. I know my body so much more and it will definitely play a big role when/if I need to peak for any kind of physique display.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 14, 2014)

This is damn good news, Neo! Glad you're on the mend!


----------



## NeoPT (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey bros! Sorry havent been able to log much- life, work and all of the above have been busy as ****! Anyway, I'm one week out from my last inject, start pct in a week. I started gh a month ago at 6ius and have been getting ****ing shredded to the bone. Wish I could share my social media site here and show ya guys. Anyway blood work was bad-Estrogen was 100, liver values were slightly elevated, HDL was 20...  So i'm ready to get off and give my body a break. Its been an awesome ride and I hope I helped some of you bros out. Ending weight was about 193, but I was CRAZY leaner, so I basically did a giant recomp. I've added a pretty big amount of muscle, will post measurements when I get them. PEACE bros


----------

